# St Joe Bay report



## scallopman (Oct 5, 2007)

Fished on St Joe Bay this past Friday with my son. Caught four flounders and two nice specks in about two hours. 

Caught the 15" flounder with a silver spec/flourescent green curly tail grub and thetwo 19" trout on skitter walks. 

Flounder were hanging out in the sand just off the edges of grass and trout were over grass in five feet of water just off a channel that was about 16 feet deep.

Had a six foot nurse shark swim past us just after we boated the trout.


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

What is the situation on the scollops at St. Joe


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

> *Seegul51 (7/8/2008)*What is the situation on the scollops at St. Joe


NICE POST! ditto on the scallops. i read on another post they are thin, did you hear/experience anything different?


----------



## jthuwf (Oct 3, 2007)

My bro-in-law is from St. Joe. Scallops are big, but scarce. One report was 4 people had 25 in a day, and another group of 8 had 1 limit between them.


----------



## croakerchoker (Oct 1, 2007)

i was down there last week and got about 30. only went 1 day. all about medium sized.


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

Good report. The scallops are kinda thin in St. Joe right now but I have heard they are thicker the further east you go!


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

I spearfished for two days in the bay there last week... scallops were very few and far between in the couple of places I visited. I talked to a couple of people at Presnells who had the same experience.


----------

